# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khu Nghĩ Dưỡng Hòn Tằm Eco - Green Resort Nha Trang ( 5 sao )

## tuvandulichnhatrang

*HÒN TẰM ECO - GREEN RESORT* 
Địa chỉ : Vĩnh Nguyên , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa 




Nằm trên bãi biển, Hon Tam Resort - Eco Green Island ở Thành phố Nha Trang và các điểm hấp dẫn trong khu vực bao gồm Bãi biển Nha Trang. Các điểm hấp dẫn khác trong vùng bao gồm Tháp Chàm Po Nagar.

Khách tại khách sạn này có thể vào bãi biển riêng.Hon Tam Resort - Eco Green Island có dịch vụ spa trọn gói, sân gôn, công viên nước và 2 bể bơi ngoài trời.Có sẵn truy cập Internet không dây miễn phí ở các khu vực công cộng. Các tiện nghi hạng thương gia tại khách sạn 5 sao này bao gồm trung tâm thương mại phục vụ 24 giờ, phòng họp nhỏ và phòng hội nghị/phòng họp. Khách sạn sang trọng này có nhà hàng, quầy bar/phòng chờ và quán bar/cửa hàng đồ ăn nhanh. Khách được phục vụ bữa sáng miễn phí. Khách có thể sử dụng miễn phí tàu con thoi trong khu vực. Trang thiết bị để tổ chức sự kiện bao gồm trung tâm hội nghị, Phòng hội nghị/phòng họp và đồ phục vụ tiệc lớn. Nhân viên có thể thu xếp Trợ giúp du lịch/vé, phục vụ đồ ăn cho sự kiện, Trợ giúp du lịch và dịch vụ thư ký. Các tiện nghi bổ sung bao gồm câu lạc bộ sức khỏe, bể bơi dành cho trẻ em, và câu lạc bộ dành cho trẻ em. Khách sạn này có khu vực dành riêng cho hút thuốc. 

           

Hỗ trợ tư vấn và đặt phòng với giá tốt xin liên hệ : 
Hot line : 0905 453 279 - 0976 457 863 ( Mr An ) 
Hoặc Yahoo : vinhan.anhnguyentour

----------

